# English/French vs. Arabic tandem



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi!

I am looking to have conversations with an Arab speaker to learn Arabic. In return, I can offer English and French, proficient in both.

Thanks!


----------



## swad (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear, nice offer, unfortunately I am not a native Arab speaker!


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

learning french sounds interesting. but i didnt learn basics yet!
well i am somehow ok at english, and i simply use it at work.

so you're interested in the format arabic language? or specific accent? each arab country has its own accent, like the uae accent. which again has small differences from city to city.

how would put your arabic language anyway in a scale from 0 to 10? 0 being lowest.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

RKO said:


> learning french sounds interesting. but i didnt learn basics yet!
> well i am somehow ok at english, and i simply use it at work.
> 
> so you're interested in the format arabic language? or specific accent? each arab country has its own accent, like the uae accent. which again has small differences from city to city.
> ...


slm wlkm

do you think there is a lot of difference between classical arabic and UAE arabic ?

thnks


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

i would answer you in arabic, but one moderator have deleted my response in another post stating that public posts shall be in english only. acutally i've done that to ensure the other person is really an arabic.

anyway, yes Zakarya, there are lots of differences, and accents like one in morroco, algeria is hard for me to understand as an example. so emirati accent might be difficult for some arabs.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

*Classic Arabic vs UAE Arabic*



RKO said:


> i would answer you in arabic, but one moderator have deleted my response in another post stating that public posts shall be in english only. acutally i've done that to ensure the other person is really an arabic.
> 
> anyway, yes Zakarya, there are lots of differences, and accents like one in morroco, algeria is hard for me to understand as an example. so emirati accent might be difficult for some arabs.


Thanks brother
My origins are from Morocco, even there there are differents Dialects
I can understand a little bit from Ouest Algeria, but starting to Tunisia i dont understand a lot. But i thaught in the Gulf Region, the arabic must be more closer from the Classical & original One.
So if i learn the classical Arabic, its not i guarantee that i can properly talk with locals?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

RKO said:


> i would answer you in arabic, but one moderator have deleted my response in another post stating that public posts shall be in english only. acutally i've done that to ensure the other person is really an arabic.
> 
> anyway, yes Zakarya, there are lots of differences, and accents like one in morroco, algeria is hard for me to understand as an example. so emirati accent might be difficult for some arabs.





Yes English only on the forum.. regardless of your reasons for wanting to write in another language.


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

Zakaria B said:


> Thanks brother
> My origins are from Morocco, even there there are differents Dialects
> I can understand a little bit from Ouest Algeria, but starting to Tunisia i dont understand a lot. But i thaught in the Gulf Region, the arabic must be more closer from the Classical & original One.
> So if i learn the classical Arabic, its not i guarantee that i can properly talk with locals?


well, i would assume few arab countries like mauritania are more close to the classi one.




> Yes English only on the forum.. regardless of your reasons for wanting to write in another language.


I've already done that in the response to Zakaria. Thanks.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

RKO said:


> well, i would assume few arab countries like mauritania are more close to the classi one.
> 
> thanks brother ,ill keep it in mind.


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

RKO said:


> learning french sounds interesting. but i didnt learn basics yet!
> well i am somehow ok at english, and i simply use it at work.
> 
> so you're interested in the format arabic language? or specific accent? each arab country has its own accent, like the uae accent. which again has small differences from city to city.
> ...



Hello thank you for your response,

As I am looking to start with basics, it doesn't really matter what accent. Although, I would prefer to have a local Emirati to speak with. 

I live in Downtown and work in Bur Dubai. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## arabammar (Jun 21, 2014)

*Arabic for your E/F*

Hi Dathrilla, I'm looking to improve my english/french with a native speaker, I can teach you arabic in return. My english is good but I'm beginner at french.
looking to hear from you /snip/



dathrilla said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking to have conversations with an Arab speaker to learn Arabic. In return, I can offer English and French, proficient in both.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

hey I am franco-Palestinian , I was born in France but lived most of my life in Palestine.

I speak fluent Arabic and i am very good in English and Arabic, would be nice to practice my french and teach you arabic.

if interested Pm me.


----------

